# The Giant African Land Snail Thread



## DragonFish66

I have'nt seen one done there seems to be a lack of people keeping these great creatures Show me your pics i'll start with a few of mine :2thumb:

Achatina Recticulate Albino










Achatina fulica hamillei var rodatzi










Achatina fulica jadatzi










Achatina immaculata var panthera










Achatina achatina Tiger Snails


----------



## tezzabear

Nice snozzers man, I just have the 2 common coloured ones but I love them, the amount they eat is ridiculous and they grow so fast, do you feed yours fish flakes?


----------



## Beardy Boy97

I had three of these, but they were quite young. One disappeared, there were in one of the wilkinsons fish tanks, so there was no where for it to disappear didn't even find any shell. Then the other two just went deep in to there shell and didn't come out again. I think I didn't get the setup quite right. I had Eco earth, a bark hide, a cuttlefish bone and they where fed a mix of cucumber, carrot and lettuce but never really seemed to eat any of it. Does anyone have any pics of their setups?


----------



## tezzabear

Ain't got no pics man but my setup is very successful and only costs a fiver, I just have a medium size plastic storage box 1.99 which I have drilled lots of ventilation holes in the sides and a few in the lid but not too many as they need the humidity, I use coco fibre brick for substrate (2.99) and make it roughly 1 inch deep and put some small plastic flower pots in with a door cut out and then cover that in the coco fibre to make a natural looking cave ( use your imagination it's fun to do) and it makes a warm humid safe place for them, they are always in these during the day and then just.keep the soil nice and moist by spraying, I just go by the rule as long as there is some condensation on the lid it's all good, I usually wack a bit of sphagnum moss in a corner because sometime they like to eat it and it stays nice n humid and then just feed them cucumber sprinkled with tropical fish flakes and a nice lump of cuttlefish, I keep my tank on top of my snake viv and it keeps them warm, just my preference cos they tend to grow faster and come out more and keeps it more humid, but make sure it's not too warm cos they burrow to try and keep cool and if its heated underneath they will do the opposite and cook lol, sometimes they 'crust over' at the shell openings and that's because of lack of humidity or too cold, but they eventually come crack out in a few hours when put in correct conditions again  hope this helps


----------



## MustLoveSnails

There actually is one of these just in the other pets section instead of inverts so people that look in the inverts bit miss it. :lol:
Not sure sure if its been posted on recently I keep forgetting to look.
ETA: Found it in case anyone wanted a look at it as well http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread.html


----------



## LizardFTI

I was given 3 GALS yesterday. If anyone feels like guessing the species for me, that would be fantastic. I guessed a. fulica but I think I am wrong.


----------



## MustLoveSnails

ELZ1985 said:


> I was given 3 GALS yesterday. If anyone feels like guessing the species for me, that would be fantastic. I guessed a. fulica but I think I am wrong.
> 
> image


Those look like some big beautiful fulis to me. There is a really good guide to helping ID snails here that gives you a good idea how to do it yourself at home if you ever want to. It has info on some of the species at the top and shell pictures to assist with that and is a good read.


----------



## LizardFTI

MustLoveSnails said:


> Those look like some big beautiful fulis to me. There is a really good guide to helping ID snails here that gives you a good idea how to do it yourself at home if you ever want to. It has info on some of the species at the top and shell pictures to assist with that and is a good read.


Thank you very much. I am new to snails so still learning.

Possibly an odd question, but the apex of these 3 snails is really dry looking and a little bit chipped/flaky (I assume this is due to them being kept without a cuttlefish and on a poor diet etc). Does it bother the snail? Is there arent I can do to improve the dryness other than a calcium rich diet? Or is it just an age thing (the trio are at least 3 years old)?


----------



## DragonFish66

tezzabear said:


> Nice snozzers man, I just have the 2 common coloured ones but I love them, the amount they eat is ridiculous and they grow so fast, do you feed yours fish flakes?


They dont half grow fast not suprising the amout of food they eat i go through 2 cucmbers, 2 lettuse, a bag of kale and carrots and sweet potatoes have'nt used fish flake before but have used soaked dry dogfood mixed in with calcium and vits/minerals the same stuff i use for the leos



Beardy Boy97 said:


> I had three of these, but they were quite young. One disappeared, there were in one of the wilkinsons fish tanks, so there was no where for it to disappear didn't even find any shell. Then the other two just went deep in to there shell and didn't come out again. I think I didn't get the setup quite right. I had Eco earth, a bark hide, a cuttlefish bone and they where fed a mix of cucumber, carrot and lettuce but never really seemed to eat any of it. Does anyone have any pics of their setups?


Could of been to dry for them i know if my tanks start to dry they bury themselves did you use some sort of heat for them?



tezzabear said:


> Ain't got no pics man but my setup is very successful and only costs a fiver, I just have a medium size plastic storage box 1.99 which I have drilled lots of ventilation holes in the sides and a few in the lid but not too many as they need the humidity, I use coco fibre brick for substrate (2.99) and make it roughly 1 inch deep and put some small plastic flower pots in with a door cut out and then cover that in the coco fibre to make a natural looking cave ( use your imagination it's fun to do) and it makes a warm humid safe place for them, they are always in these during the day and then just.keep the soil nice and moist by spraying, I just go by the rule as long as there is some condensation on the lid it's all good, I usually wack a bit of sphagnum moss in a corner because sometime they like to eat it and it stays nice n humid and then just feed them cucumber sprinkled with tropical fish flakes and a nice lump of cuttlefish, I keep my tank on top of my snake viv and it keeps them warm, just my preference cos they tend to grow faster and come out more and keeps it more humid, but make sure it's not too warm cos they burrow to try and keep cool and if its heated underneath they will do the opposite and cook lol, sometimes they 'crust over' at the shell openings and that's because of lack of humidity or too cold, but they eventually come crack out in a few hours when put in correct conditions again  hope this helps


Yer thats were i've got most of mine on top of the snakes vivs free heat just keep them of were the bulb is i used a temp gun were the top of the heat bulb is and temps there were up to 130f :gasp: so would deff cook them




MustLoveSnails said:


> There actually is one of these just in the other pets section instead of inverts so people that look in the inverts bit miss it. :lol:
> Not sure sure if its been posted on recently I keep forgetting to look.
> ETA: Found it in case anyone wanted a look at it as well http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread.html


I've never actually looked any were else prob why theres not so many people posting on here just spiders and scorpions :lol2: will have a look later on :2thumb:



ELZ1985 said:


> I was given 3 GALS yesterday. If anyone feels like guessing the species for me, that would be fantastic. I guessed a. fulica but I think I am wrong.
> 
> image


Yer they look like normals to me a nice size :2thumb:



MustLoveSnails said:


> Those look like some big beautiful fulis to me. There is a really good guide to helping ID snails here that gives you a good idea how to do it yourself at home if you ever want to. It has info on some of the species at the top and shell pictures to assist with that and is a good read.


I'm a member on there prob the best place on the net to get info on snails they have there own forum and quite a few people selling rare to find snails every thing you need to know heres the link to the forum side of it :2thumb: only down side is it can be quite slow on there

PetSnails Forum - Home?


----------



## MustLoveSnails

I've been a member of PS and Super Snails for years, stopped logging on very often when they had a lull but I'm well acquainted.  



ELZ1985 said:


> Thank you very much. I am new to snails so still learning.
> 
> Possibly an odd question, but the apex of these 3 snails is really dry looking and a little bit chipped/flaky (I assume this is due to them being kept without a cuttlefish and on a poor diet etc). Does it bother the snail? Is there arent I can do to improve the dryness other than a calcium rich diet? Or is it just an age thing (the trio are at least 3 years old)?


No problem hun, everyone is new at some point and i'm always happy to help. : victory:

I wouldn't say it bothers them that we know of, the colour etc wearing off can't be improved much on old shell all you can do is ensure new growth is ok. As unsightly as it can get it isn't anything to worry overly about at this level, they do wear it off anyway as they get older with it scraping on things and stuff. I've seen far worse shells on snails that lived happily to a ripe old age.


----------



## bugcatcherpieish

Might be a bit big, sorry if so! 









None of mine have been sold with their type, apart from the tiny little tiger snails and the largest Jadatzi


----------



## DragonFish66

bugcatcherpieish said:


> Might be a bit big, sorry if so!
> 
> [URL="http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd171/Im-Pie-Hear-Me-Rawr/IMG_3129.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd171/Im-Pie-Hear-Me-Rawr/IMG_2879.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd171/Im-Pie-Hear-Me-Rawr/IMG_2786.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd171/Im-Pie-Hear-Me-Rawr/IMG_1238.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> None of mine have been sold with their type, apart from the tiny little tiger snails and the largest Jadatzi


The tigers look just like mine when they were that size will have to take some more pics and put them up as there quite abit bigger now


----------



## Truffs

This lovely new snail arrived today, he's for my daughters 17th birthday - all she's asked for are driving lessons and a new snail!!

He (I'm calling him Sheldon for now) spent the day on my desk in a small tank that I set up so he'd be happy until I got him home and he definitely got some interesting reactions from people ... mostly they thought I was weird lol!










He came from muddy_dragon on here and I can definitely recommend her as a seller if anyone's looking for new snails :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Truffs said:


> This lovely new snail arrived today, he's for my daughters 17th birthday - all she's asked for are driving lessons and a new snail!!
> 
> He (I'm calling him Sheldon for now) spent the day on my desk in a small tank that I set up so he'd be happy until I got him home and he definitely got some interesting reactions from people ... mostly they thought I was weird lol!
> 
> image
> 
> He came from muddy_dragon on here and I can definitely recommend her as a seller if anyone's looking for new snails :2thumb:


Nice one! rodatzi or jadatzi?


----------



## DragonFish66

Keep the pics coming anyone got any pics of albino tiger snails : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin




----------



## Truffs

Rodatzi - specific request from daughter was for dark skin, light shell as that's very similar to her first snail from a few years ago (sadly no longer with us) and this one fitted the description perfectly  

Tempted to keep it myself and get daughter another one though lol, he's so cute!



DragonFish66 said:


> Nice one! rodatzi or jadatzi?


----------



## DragonFish66

Some hatchlings i got a few weeks back unfortunatly the adult died later on must be one of them things as the other is fit and healthy and the hatchies are growing well

First snails to breed the Achatina fulica jadatzi










About 5 days on they hatched!










2 Weeks on


----------



## DragonFish66

Truffs said:


> Rodatzi - specific request from daughter was for dark skin, light shell as that's very similar to her first snail from a few years ago (sadly no longer with us) and this one fitted the description perfectly
> 
> Tempted to keep it myself and get daughter another one though lol, he's so cute!


Was'nt sure as i was told some jadatzi can have dark skin but slightly paler than rodatzi :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Some jadatzi i got a couple of weeks before my ones produced deff growing like weeds :lol2:

When they arrived










A couple of weeks on, They are now around the 1 inch mark at 5 weeks old!


----------



## Truffs

DragonFish66 said:


> Was'nt sure as i was told some jadatzi can have dark skin but slightly paler than rodatzi :2thumb:


I have to be honest and say I'm only going by the title of the classified ad he came from, I don't really know the different characteristic traits, I just go for ones I like the look of :whistling2: 

Your hatchlings are so cute, we've never bred any of our snails (or any of our other pets) as I know I'd want to keep them all!


----------



## nuggett5

I have a question. Iv just got in to the whole snail thing and im a bit stumped.
I got a pair of what i was told to be Archachatina marginata, but have been told they could be A.fulica. I do have A.fulica but these snails look abit diffrent and have very diffrent personaltys . what do you guys think?

A.fulica is at the top with the A.marginata at the bottom?


----------



## tezzabear

Hey guys, my pair of snozzers are growi g very fast and now it's time I think they got their own tubs  I've heard they like to live In pairs and I always see them out together occasionally riding each others shells, but they are 6 months old now and I do t want the, to need as I have n room, are they going to be okay split up or may they go off their food? It's either that or get a even bigger tub for them both but may have to love under my bed then


----------



## MustLoveSnails

nuggett5 said:


> I have a question. Iv just got in to the whole snail thing and im a bit stumped.
> I got a pair of what i was told to be Archachatina marginata, but have been told they could be A.fulica. I do have A.fulica but these snails look abit diffrent and have very diffrent personaltys . what do you guys think?
> [URL=http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee240/nuggett5/image_zpsbb76d4a5.jpeg]image[/URL]
> A.fulica is at the top with the A.marginata at the bottom?


Going by shell tip that isn't margies, they have very blunt rounded ones. Pictures of the actual snails and the tails would help so we can see what species they are. I have a theory but better pics would be more useful to be sure. : victory:

You may find this helpful: http://www.petsnails.co.uk/documents/species/id-your-snail.html#start

Its also worth pointing out that fulica can be vary variable even among normals, its all down to genetics. Some will have almost black shells with no stripes, others particularly light ones, as with skin tone.


----------



## DragonFish66

tezzabear said:


> Hey guys, my pair of snozzers are growi g very fast and now it's time I think they got their own tubs  I've heard they like to live In pairs and I always see them out together occasionally riding each others shells, but they are 6 months old now and I do t want the, to need as I have n room, are they going to be okay split up or may they go off their food? It's either that or get a even bigger tub for them both but may have to love under my bed then


I would keep them together they will breed but most people that dont want them just freeze the eggs


----------



## nuggett5

I will say bloody hard to get a pic of tail!


----------



## DragonFish66

nuggett5 said:


> image
> image
> 
> I will say bloody hard to get a pic of tail!


Very nice gotta like albinos, :2thumb: heres some i took an hour ago of my jadatzi 
the biggest ones i bought and are only 3 weeks older than my hatchlings


----------



## nuggett5

MustLoveSnails said:


> Going by shell tip that isn't margies, they have very blunt rounded ones. Pictures of the actual snails and the tails would help so we can see what species they are. I have a theory but better pics would be more useful to be sure. : victory:
> 
> You may find this helpful: Identifying Your Snail / Species
> 
> Its also worth pointing out that fulica can be vary variable even among normals, its all down to genetics. Some will have almost black shells with no stripes, others particularly light ones, as with skin tone.


any idea with what i have?


----------



## MustLoveSnails

nuggett5 said:


> any idea with what i have?


Sorry hun not been online, they look like they are probably fulica. Check the tail for a V shaped ridge, all margies have one and you can feel it clearly if you run a finger over them. 

Marginata have a much blunter shell like seen here whereas fulica have a much more pointed shell tip as you can see here.



Truffs said:


> I have to be honest and say I'm only going by the title of the classified ad he came from, I don't really know the different characteristic traits, I just go for ones I like the look of :whistling2:


If they come from Muddy_Dragon they will be correctly ID'd. : victory:


----------



## HustleBones

DragonFish66 said:


> Very nice gotta like albinos, :2thumb: heres some i took an hour ago of my jadatzi
> the biggest ones i bought and are only 3 weeks older than my hatchlings
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Now those are some cool looking snails. How much do these go for?


----------



## DragonFish66

HustleBones said:


> Now those are some cool looking snails. How much do these go for?


 I've just sold out they were 5 for £4 plus £5 p+p through threres plenty for sale on ebay and facebook


----------



## DragonFish66

Some up to date pics of my Achatina Recticulates


----------



## DragonFish66

And now tiger snails getting a fare bit bigger :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j

Some of my new snails  Not GALs but i'm sure you lot won't mind 

Subulina octona

























Rumina decollata babies

























My favourite Pleurodonte isabella, Macro


----------



## DragonFish66

ami_j said:


> Some of my new snails  Not GALs but i'm sure you lot won't mind
> 
> Subulina octona
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Rumina decollata babies
> image
> image
> image
> 
> My favourite Pleurodonte isabella, Macro
> image


Some nice snails there :no1: all welcome on this thread, that last pic i'm sure i seen one that looked like it when i was getting dandlion leaves the other day it was about 2cm


----------



## ami_j

DragonFish66 said:


> Some nice snails there :no1: all welcome on this thread, that last pic i'm sure i seen one that looked like it when i was getting dandlion leaves the other day it was about 2cm


Probably a glass snail


----------



## DragonFish66

ami_j said:


> Probably a glass snail


Yer does look the same, there must be dozens of species of snail in this country i've seen loads of different types just local to me


----------



## DragonFish66

Thought its time I put a few more pics of mine as they have grown so much and the second snails to lay eggs at 6 months old are Achatina immaculata var panther

First up the tigers the shells looking more tiger like :lol2:




























Achatina Recticulate Albino




























Achatina immaculata var panthera










Achatina immaculata var panther eggs


----------



## FLINTUS

For anybody who is interested, I will have some jadatzi gals ready to go in a month or so, very similar to the last pics on the last page. See my sig for details on the link.


----------



## ami_j

*Some new pics of mine*


----------



## St185

My beautiful box of tigers


----------



## St185

A. Fulica I have 5 of these









A. Reticulata I have 3 of these, 2 are full albino









A. marginata suturalis I have 2 gray bodied and 1 white body

That's all my little snails


----------



## ami_j

St185 said:


> My beautiful box of tigers
> image
> image
> image





St185 said:


> image
> A. Fulica I have 5 of these
> 
> image
> A. Reticulata I have 3 of these, 2 are full albino
> 
> image
> A. marginata suturalis I have 2 gray bodied and 1 white body
> 
> That's all my little snails


Gorgeous snails:flrt: margies and tigers are on my list


----------



## Chromisca

The best snail in the world, and the history of snails, ever... FACT. 

Dozer my Rodatzi 

This is when I first got him, he had some rough shell growth, poor guy 










And here he is about a month ago, enjoying a spray










My little White Jade fulica, no name yet, but the husband and I have decided she has an effeminate nature so we're referring to her as a female 










And on a Strawberry!










We also have a few Helix Aspersa and Cepaea hortensis as well, but they're not GALs so I won't post pictures of them in here 

Oh and I am on the look out for a nice Jadatzi if anyone knows of a reputable breeder who has them


----------



## ami_j

My new tigers :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

........


----------



## Lizardbonkers

tezzabear said:


> Nice snozzers man, I just have the 2 common coloured ones but I love them, the amount they eat is ridiculous and they grow so fast, do you feed yours fish flakes?




do u know if u can feed them common grass as long as theres no pesticides etc 
if so would u recomend taking them outside and just watching them ? 1 at a time so no escape trouble:whistling2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Chromisca said:


> The best snail in the world, and the history of snails, ever... FACT.
> 
> Dozer my Rodatzi
> 
> This is when I first got him, he had some rough shell growth, poor guy
> 
> image
> 
> And here he is about a month ago, enjoying a spray
> 
> image
> 
> My little White Jade fulica, no name yet, but the husband and I have decided she has an effeminate nature so we're referring to her as a female
> 
> image
> 
> And on a Strawberry!
> 
> image
> 
> We also have a few Helix Aspersa and Cepaea hortensis as well, but they're not GALs so I won't post pictures of them in here
> 
> Oh and I am on the look out for a nice Jadatzi if anyone knows of a reputable breeder who has them


Just noticed I haven't been getting emails of rfuk for some time some great pics all keep them coming, Its prob to late now but I have some Achatina fulica jadatzi all approx 1.5 to just over 2 inch shell size and I can sort out unrelated pairs out £2.50 Each + £7 Delivery also got a load of Achatina immaculata var panther hatchlings £1 each + £5 p+p

Heres the Achatina immaculata var panther they are approx 2cm so grown on a bit since this pic was took










The Adults 










Now for the Achatina fulica jadatzi :2thumb:


----------



## GlitterBug

Everyone has such beautiful snails!! 

It's been three years since I last kept snails, I had recently set up my old fish tank to buy an Axolotl and while in the tropical house buying the little guy I spotted some giant land snails. It brought back so many memories of my first collection and since I moved into my own place and was able to afford it, I purchased one. 

I then went ahead and bought two lovely margie's from Ebay. Sadly I can't find the two tone immacs that I used to keep but these will do me just fine. 

I'm glad to be back into the world of snails again ^^


----------



## mfd305

Hi everyone! I have a problem in my snail house which i hope someone can help me with please???????? The snails home is a 2ft fish tank with lid, substrate coir soil on the bottom (probably about three inches thick). The problem i have is that there are springtails in there which i don't seem to be able to get rid of. I have asked before about this on here and people pointed me in the direction of it being too moist (it was boggy) and lack of ventilation, this is definately not the problem this time as if anything the soil is dry, i only spray very occasionally. I put two ventilation grills in the lid to increase the ventilation but this hasnt worked either. 

I have tried to get the springtails out as soon as i see them but they are rapidly multiplying and i just can't get rid of them. 

Someone help as its awful for the snails as the springtails are all over the snails:banghead:


----------



## DragonFish66

mfd305 said:


> Hi everyone! I have a problem in my snail house which i hope someone can help me with please???????? The snails home is a 2ft fish tank with lid, substrate coir soil on the bottom (probably about three inches thick). The problem i have is that there are springtails in there which i don't seem to be able to get rid of. I have asked before about this on here and people pointed me in the direction of it being too moist (it was boggy) and lack of ventilation, this is definately not the problem this time as if anything the soil is dry, i only spray very occasionally. I put two ventilation grills in the lid to increase the ventilation but this hasnt worked either.
> 
> I have tried to get the springtails out as soon as i see them but they are rapidly multiplying and i just can't get rid of them.
> 
> Someone help as its awful for the snails as the springtails are all over the snails:banghead:


It might not be how damp or not the substrate is it could be food left in to long and rotting or starting to go off? 
Now if they were moved to a rub you could put some holes just above the substrate to get better air circulation that might solve the problem through I use some fauns as well and don't have this problem but they might have more ventilation in than yours? worth a try even if its just to see if it was just that : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Good evening  

I apologise if someones already answered all these q's, I didnt read the entire thread  



ELZ1985 said:


> I was given 3 GALS yesterday. If anyone feels like guessing the species for me, that would be fantastic. I guessed A. fulica but I think I am wrong.
> 
> image


If you've got some photos from the underside, I could probably tell you for sure  



DragonFish66 said:


> It might not be how damp or not the substrate is it could be food left in to long and rotting or starting to go off?
> Now if they were moved to a rub you could put some holes just above the substrate to get better air circulation that might solve the problem through I use some fauns as well and don't have this problem but they might have more ventilation in than yours? worth a try even if its just to see if it was just that : victory:



Springtail's aren't really an issue, they live in the soil and eat the waste. If you have something on the snails themselves it's something else. I had a issue with mites a while ago - this is the greatest cure I ever found - predatory hypoaspis mites. The eat EVERYTHING. It's ace. and they lay their eggs deep in the soil so if your careful and dont swamp your system you have continuous protection against future mite problem. They are completely harmless to the snails  
Good luck


----------



## lozmick

hi what are the biggest size these guys get to? be great to get some photos of massive ones


----------



## DragonFish66

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Good evening
> 
> I apologise if someones already answered all these q's, I didnt read the entire thread
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got some photos from the underside, I could probably tell you for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springtail's aren't really an issue, they live in the soil and eat the waste. If you have something on the snails themselves it's something else. I had a issue with mites a while ago - this is the greatest cure I ever found - predatory hypoaspis mites. The eat EVERYTHING. It's ace. and they lay their eggs deep in the soil so if your careful and dont swamp your system you have continuous protection against future mite problem. They are completely harmless to the snails
> Good luck


I would of thought if there's to many its an indication of a problem with the setup I know there harmless but in huge numbers could be a pest


----------



## DragonFish66

lozmick said:


> hi what are the biggest size these guys get to? be great to get some photos of massive ones


Here's some of my biggest the tigers are far from finished growing at only 6 months old they can get 10 to 12 inch in the wild but I think 6 to 8 inch is what you can expect in captivity

Rectics



















Tigers


----------



## DragonFish66

Thought i'd put some new pics up and some new editions were's every ones pics there must be more snails out there :2thumb:

The Tigers eating soup :mf_dribble:



















The Rectics now growing fast




























Achatina immaculata var panther up to no good :lol2:










Limicolaria flammea


----------



## EffyDaydream

I've posted in the other snail thread too (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread-678.html) but I just thought I'd ask here too...

*Two different questions for all you snail fanatics!*

1. Why do some snails grow really big and some don't (of the same species)?

2. What different species of snail can you house together?

:notworthy:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

lozmick said:


> hi what are the biggest size these guys get to? be great to get some photos of massive ones


You asked... 





DragonFish66 said:


> Here's some of my biggest the tigers are far from finished growing at only 6 months old they can get 10 to 12 inch in the wild but I think 6 to 8 inch is what you can expect in captivity


My big boy got to about 11 inches SL  But he was a monster xD 



DragonFish66 said:


> Thought i'd put some new pics up and some new editions were's every ones pics there must be more snails out there :2thumb:
> 
> The Tigers eating soup :mf_dribble:
> 
> The Rectics now growing fast
> 
> Achatina immaculata var panther up to no good :lol2:
> 
> Limicolaria flammea


Very nice! 
Sadly I don't have all mine anymore  Sold them all along to others on here when I moved/ended up in a bit of a mess (long story...) 



EffyDaydream said:


> I've posted in the other snail thread too (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread-678.html) but I just thought I'd ask here too...
> 
> *Two different questions for all you snail fanatics!*
> 
> 1. Why do some snails grow really big and some don't (of the same species)?
> No idea really - I always assumed it was a genetic thing, alongside the nutritional side- better fed means more growing etc. Although they are very basic animals I do think inbreeding makes a massive difference too.
> 2. What different species of snail can you house together?
> Depends... if you want to breed em, then not many really - fulica are crazy and will eat anything including eggs! But I've housed 3 kinds of Marginata (Ovum, Sutrallis, Marginata, eduardi) fine and even had eggs. Likewise I've kept some smaller Helix species together alongside some Subulina Octana no problems at all... Kept tigers with margies no issue, it really depends on your set ups mostly, enough space and all that
> 
> :notworthy:


----------



## EffyDaydream

I was just wondering because I have one snail at the moment who's about 2 years old, but doesn't seem to be getting any bigger now, but I've owned one of the same species that was huge (but it was big when I got it and I got the others as teeny baby snails). It always has cuttlefish and fresh food though...

Not with the intention of breeding, just keeping them together. On the subject of breeding, I have kept Fulica for five years, but have never had eggs... Maybe they've just eaten them, I don't know. I'm getting some Reticulata in the post, was maybe going to put them together. But, I just wanted to know for like future reference. Are there any you cant keep together?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Whats your heating like? I found my fulica bred like crazy when they were kept warm but didnt bother without a heat mat  
Same especially for retics, they really don't like being cold I found! haha. 

Ones you cant keep together - Immaculata (with anything) and Iredeli's too - they both make a habit of rasping/chewing on other snails shells... quite rude really lol.

Edit: retics and fulica should get on fine... retics like it a bit warmer buuuut then that wont bother the fulica so should be all good 'far as I know.


----------



## EffyDaydream

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Whats your heating like? I found my fulica bred like crazy when they were kept warm but didnt bother without a heat mat
> Same especially for retics, they really don't like being cold I found! haha.
> 
> Ones you cant keep together - Immaculata (with anything) and Iredeli's too - they both make a habit of rasping/chewing on other snails shells... quite rude really lol.
> 
> Edit: retics and fulica should get on fine... retics like it a bit warmer buuuut then that wont bother the fulica so should be all good 'far as I know.


I have never used a heat mat, but I like to keep my room warm anyway and I mist with warm water. Not that I wanted millions of babies taking over... They would be cute though! :flrt:

Okay awesome. Haha, yeah... Just a bit rude! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DragonFish66

EffyDaydream said:


> I've posted in the other snail thread too (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread-678.html) but I just thought I'd ask here too...
> 
> *Two different questions for all you snail fanatics!*
> 
> 1. Why do some snails grow really big and some don't (of the same species)?
> 
> 2. What different species of snail can you house together?
> 
> :notworthy:


The rectics I've found are raspers mine arrived in poor condition shell wise, through I think that was due over crowding as for size you cant go far wrong with tigers but they like it warm and moist, I had one out of my first 4 snails that didn't grow past an inch I think its prob gentic as a lot of the snails now are in bred most snails reach adult size at around 12 months through my Achatina immaculata var panther started breeding at 6 months old :gasp: and Achatina fulica jadatzi at 8 or 9 months



TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> You asked...
> 
> [URL="http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/Snails/100_2176.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> My big boy got to about 11 inches SL  But he was a monster xD
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> Sadly I don't have all mine anymore  Sold them all along to others on here when I moved/ended up in a bit of a mess (long story...)


That's one nice tiger! i'm hoping that mine will get at least 6 to 8 inches shell size as said there 4 inch at the moment but still quite young at around 7 or 8 months old still nearly 16 months of growing to do :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Thanks! Yeah bigger is always better as they say  haha. I found with the tigers that grow really slowly for months then all of a sudden shoot up so yours could be big'uns from the sound of that!


----------



## DragonFish66

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Thanks! Yeah bigger is always better as they say  haha. I found with the tigers that grow really slowly for months then all of a sudden shoot up so yours could be big'uns from the sound of that!


Yer I hope so when I first got them I was thinking a 18l rub would be big enough but now at 4 inches its looking to small for them i'm hoping that a 64l rub will be alright for them as adults you watch known my luck they will need a 145l one :lol2: And yes they are growing very slowly my other 2 species have over took them :whip: haha


----------



## ami_j

DragonFish66 said:


> Yer I hope so when I first got them I was thinking a 18l rub would be big enough but now at 4 inches its looking to small for them i'm hoping that a 64l rub will be alright for them as adults you watch known my luck they will need a 145l one :lol2: And yes they are growing very slowly my other 2 species have over took them :whip: haha


My tiger and margies are in a 110l :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

EffyDaydream said:


> I have never used a heat mat, but I like to keep my room warm anyway and I mist with warm water. Not that I wanted millions of babies taking over... They would be cute though! :flrt:
> 
> Okay awesome. Haha, yeah... Just a bit rude! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Retics do like it hot and damp I found so you may need to heat em  mine always went off to estivate the moment I deprived them of heat lmao. 



DragonFish66 said:


> Yer I hope so when I first got them I was thinking a 18l rub would be big enough but now at 4 inches its looking to small for them i'm hoping that a 64l rub will be alright for them as adults you watch known my luck they will need a 145l one :lol2: And yes they are growing very slowly my other 2 species have over took them :whip: haha


Haha mine lived quite comfortably in a 64l until I got a second hand fish tank for the tigers :whistling2:Margies all seemed to get along well enough in a 64L though :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Some pics from tonight 









Fulica
















Zim says "pumpkin seeds are awesome"









Tigers and margies


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Its a veritable feast! Very nice


----------



## ami_j

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Its a veritable feast! Very nice


Spoilt they are :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Retics do like it hot and damp I found so you may need to heat em  mine always went off to estivate the moment I deprived them of heat lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha mine lived quite comfortably in a 64l until I got a second hand fish tank for the tigers :whistling2:Margies all seemed to get along well enough in a 64L though :lol2:


I will have to see as soon as they get to big a bigger tub it is lol



ami_j said:


> Some pics from tonight
> image
> 
> Fulica
> image
> image
> Zim says "pumpkin seeds are awesome"
> image
> 
> Tigers and margies
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Aha I think I've seen these before well some of them in the Snail Trail :lol2: nice snails btw Your name is different on here :lol2: so is mine haha


----------



## Truffs

Does anyone know how long it takes for a snails final skin colour to show? I have 2 babies that hatched 7 weeks ago now, they're growing really well and are so cute but so far still look white skinned, just wondering whether they'll stay this colour or is it still too early to tell?

Pics of babies ... Rev and Shadow



















So excited to have these babies as only two hatched. It was very unexpected to find eggs as our snails are kept in separate tanks and the 'mum' was new to us 3 months ago!

Thanks


----------



## DragonFish66

Truffs said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for a snails final skin colour to show? I have 2 babies that hatched 7 weeks ago now, they're growing really well and are so cute but so far still look white skinned, just wondering whether they'll stay this colour or is it still too early to tell?
> 
> Pics of babies ... Rev and Shadow
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> So excited to have these babies as only two hatched. It was very unexpected to find eggs as our snails are kept in separate tanks and the 'mum' was new to us 3 months ago!
> 
> Thanks


I would say a month or two these look almost albino but very young :2thumb: Nice all the same :no1:


----------



## DragonFish66

Thought while i'm on this thread i'll put a few pics of my new snails and ones I've had a while :2thumb:

Achatina Recticulate



















The Tigers




























The new ones Limicolaria flammea :mf_dribble:


----------



## ami_j

Some pics of my newbies  

Veronicella sloanei


























Laevicaulis sp.

















Limicolaria numidica and flammea

















Pleurodonte isabella


----------



## Veyron

Some of those snails look ill.....their shells have fallen off :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

Veyron said:


> Some of those snails look ill.....their shells have fallen off :whistling2:


they are special shell-less snails :whistling2:


----------



## Veyron

ami_j said:


> they are special shell-less snails :whistling2:


I know...they are gypsy snails :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

:lol2: They must be hermit snails change there shells from time to time :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na: Anyway I took some more yesterday of the rectics and tigers and i'll also put some new pics of the new arrivals I should be getting tomorrow through heres the ones I took yesterday :2thumb:

The Tigers just had a clean out 





































The rectics were upgraded into there new 33l tub still growing fast :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DragonFish66 said:


> :lol2: They must be hermit snails change there shells from time to time :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na: Anyway I took some more yesterday of the rectics and tigers and i'll also put some new pics of the new arrivals I should be getting tomorrow through heres the ones I took yesterday :2thumb:
> 
> The Tigers just had a clean out
> 
> The rectics were upgraded into there new 33l tub still growing fast :2thumb:
> 
> image



What is it you feed em?


----------



## DragonFish66

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> What is it you feed em?


In the last pics there munching on cold water fish flakes which they get once a week they also get soaked dog food mixed with vit/min and calcium supplement that I use for the leos the rest of the time stuff like sweet potatoe lettuce cucumber ect but the last 2 I put a layer of fish flakes soaked into them as the cucumber and lettuce have hardly no nutritional value to it :2thumb:


----------



## StickInsectCraazy

Does anyone have any free/cheap snails that I can pay postage for because I can't seem to get any where I live if anything is poss can you PM me thanks.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DragonFish66 said:


> In the last pics there munching on cold water fish flakes which they get once a week they also get soaked dog food mixed with vit/min and calcium supplement that I use for the leos the rest of the time stuff like sweet potatoe lettuce cucumber ect but the last 2 I put a layer of fish flakes soaked into them as the cucumber and lettuce have hardly no nutritional value to it :2thumb:


Awesome, thanks  

I seem to have ended up with the fussiest snails I've ever met, they wont touch most of the usual stuff I'd feed em! :whip:


----------



## DragonFish66

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Awesome, thanks
> 
> I seem to have ended up with the fussiest snails I've ever met, they wont touch most of the usual stuff I'd feed em! :whip:


I bet they will go mad for the soaked dogfood and fish flakes plenty of nutrition in it for them aswell :2thumb:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Shall give it a go next time  they seem to be massive fans of the more solid stuff.... they'll eat sweet potato readily enough, but not the greens :S


----------



## DragonFish66

Mine were hooked on lettuce and cucumber when i first started which was what I mainly fed them back then not the best of foods I know now :lol2: tried to get them on sweet potatoe but they wouldn't eat it until I started cutting slithers of it then they ate it no problem also dandelion leaves and flowers, Kale was another they weren't to keen on to but eat it now, strange how they get addicted to certain foods


----------



## DragonFish66

Another update took a few pics tonight and apart from the tigers there's a hell of a change in the snails 

Limicolaria flammea including the apricot morph :2thumb:






































Limicolaria numidica : victory:



















The Tigers :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

Well since i last posted i got another 2 species which i'm pleased with :mf_dribble:

Marginata Ovum



















Achatina albopicta


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Tigers and mariges... best of them all by far  I miss mine now


----------



## tropicaljoey

does anybody know how much these sell for on here, i understand that some go for different prices but what about the common ones found in shops? looking to breed some and sell them on rfuk


----------



## FLINTUS

That varies a lot by species. There is to be honest, no market for standard achatina fulica. I have jadatzi achatina fulica for sale-about 5 months now- for £1 each, which is well below the market average.
BTW, I am searching for numidica and flammea if anyone has any.


----------



## DragonFish66

FLINTUS said:


> That varies a lot by species. There is to be honest, no market for standard achatina fulica. I have jadatzi achatina fulica for sale-about 5 months now- for £1 each, which is well below the market average.
> BTW, I am searching for numidica and flammea if anyone has any.


Teresaharris has both for sale on here through she advertises on fb think there around £4 or £5 each and she has unrelated ones as well :2thumb: numidica and flammea*
*


----------



## DragonFish66

tropicaljoey said:


> does anybody know how much these sell for on here, i understand that some go for different prices but what about the common ones found in shops? looking to breed some and sell them on rfuk


If your planning on selling them go for the rarer species there's far to many common ones people are giving them away, You will just get stuck with them : victory:


----------



## tropicaljoey

DragonFish66 said:


> If your planning on selling them go for the rarer species there's far to many common ones people are giving them away, You will just get stuck with them : victory:


do you know where i can get any of these, websites etc, prices? :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

tropicaljoey said:


> do you know where i can get any of these, websites etc, prices? :2thumb:


If you look on the Facebook snail groups and
Home | PetSnails Forum is a good start 
You will see the prices there, through i wouldn't buy of actual shop websites as they can be 4 times the price or more


----------



## tropicaljoey

DragonFish66 said:


> If you look on the Facebook snail groups and
> Home | PetSnails Forum is a good start
> You will see the prices there, through i wouldn't buy of actual shop websites as they can be 4 times the price or more


thanks for the help, just 1 last question are these snails 'sellable' Achatina achatina achatina (Ghana)-TIGER SNAIL-(4-5cm).....or are they the kind that i would be stuck with, how old do they have to be to breed? :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

tropicaljoey said:


> thanks for the help, just 1 last question are these snails 'sellable' Achatina achatina achatina (Ghana)-TIGER SNAIL-(4-5cm).....or are they the kind that i would be stuck with, how old do they have to be to breed? :2thumb:


Tigers take around 2 years to mature and reach breeding size and require more heat than most snails and like it wetter, You shouldn't have a problem selling these and they make more cash than most snails through they are harder to breed : victory:


----------



## tropicaljoey

DragonFish66 said:


> Tigers take around 2 years to mature and reach breeding size and require more heat than most snails and like it wetter, You shouldn't have a problem selling these and they make more cash than most snails through they are harder to breed : victory:


they probably would be better to get then, but i dont want to get one that i am risking being able to breed, i wouldnt want to get one and not be able to get them breeding. As for the heat i would only be able to put them on top of my fish tank or bearded dragon tank as i have little space for more heat mats. These these ones are a little bit dearer but they probably require the same heat/moisture dont they... Achatina (Lissachatina) albopicta :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

tropicaljoey said:


> they probably would be better to get then, but i dont want to get one that i am risking being able to breed, i wouldnt want to get one and not be able to get them breeding. As for the heat i would only be able to put them on top of my fish tank or bearded dragon tank as i have little space for more heat mats. These these ones are a little bit dearer but they probably require the same heat/moisture dont they... Achatina (Lissachatina) albopicta :2thumb:


The tigers i keep are kept around 78f the albopicta are more like the commons in requirements, and breed around a year old, However i wouldn't go thinking you will make loads of cash out of them by the time you you grow them on and pay for the food ect you will be lucky to break even like most animals, Albino tigers sell for around £15 to £20 each for hatchlings so would make more back on them that's if you get them breeding, I just payed £1 each plus postage for my albopicta so would take a lot to make anything on them, Through i'm not interested in making cash on them i'll just be happy to cover my running costs


----------



## tropicaljoey

DragonFish66 said:


> The tigers i keep are kept around 78f the albopicta are more like the commons in requirements, and breed around a year old, However i wouldn't go thinking you will make loads of cash out of them by the time you you grow them on and pay for the food ect you will be lucky to break even like most animals, Albino tigers sell for around £15 to £20 each for hatchlings so would make more back on them that's if you get them breeding, I just payed £1 each plus postage for my albopicta so would take a lot to make anything on them, Through i'm not interested in making cash on them i'll just be happy to cover my running costs


I see what you mean, I might just get some albina jadatzi or somthing and see how they go, not too expensive, I may make a bit of money I may not, I saw a thread and a guy sold 11 for £5 each of these and they were around 1" long, I will have to see, thanks for the help


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

*Hello*

Hi there, I'm trying to join in with the snail gangs on here Lol but seem to be having troubles posting  so can anyone see this ??? 

Cheers


----------



## DragonFish66

AchatinaAchatina said:


> Hi there, I'm trying to join in with the snail gangs on here Lol but seem to be having troubles posting  so can anyone see this ???
> 
> Cheers


I can see your post :2thumb:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

Yay !! Lol maybe you can help me then...my tank has arrived today I have it set up..heatmat on the side (outside) substrate in and moist..but temp and humidity are low :-/...well I just checked the temp has gone up to 26 with an electric heater glaring at it lol (obviously i cant rely on this as a way to heat the tank as way too pricey !) and humidty is now lower than it was which is now lower than 40 !! Arghhh....I'm panicking slightly as tigers may well be here tomorrow !! Any suggestions on what I can do ? The tank is one of those plastic komodo tanks, heatmat and gauge came with it....also I put clingfilm on the lid to seal up the back half of the air holes....

thanx guys


----------



## DragonFish66

AchatinaAchatina said:


> Yay !! Lol maybe you can help me then...my tank has arrived today I have it set up..heatmat on the side (outside) substrate in and moist..but temp and humidity are low :-/...well I just checked the temp has gone up to 26 with an electric heater glaring at it lol (obviously i cant rely on this as a way to heat the tank as way too pricey !) and humidty is now lower than it was which is now lower than 40 !! Arghhh....I'm panicking slightly as tigers may well be here tomorrow !! Any suggestions on what I can do ? The tank is one of those plastic komodo tanks, heatmat and gauge came with it....also I put clingfilm on the lid to seal up the back half of the air holes....
> 
> thanx guys


Any i use with heat mats i use outside and underneath the tanks or tubs and covering only half the tank, you have to use a thermostat so it keeps a stable temp, with them plastic fauns they do dry out fast i would cover half or more of the holes to keep the humidity up even then it doesn't take long for the tank to dry out i keep mine sprayed twice a day to keep it moist, through my tigers are kept in rubs as they do require higher temps and humidity and they hold it far better, I keep most of mine on top of reptile vivs which keeps them warm through the room temp is 75f and hotspots are around 80f to 85f with been near the vivs heat source, for room temp i use an oiled filled radiator its much cheaper to run than other types of electric heaters, most of the heat of a mat only heats surface temps and little above so the snails will be getting little or no heat if its on the side of the tank the temp probe of the thermometer has to be placed on or underneath the substrate to get a true temp reading and the stat probe has to be taped directly onto the mat :2thumb: Tigers are one of my favorites i have 3 normal ones so far and will be adding some albinos sometime this year :mf_dribble:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

Hey, thanx for replying...I'm sure the heatmat isnt strong enough you know, its not warm at all in the tank, I think it is 3 watts on a 40 cm tank..shall I get something stronger ? What do you recommend ? I will get a digital thermometer and thermostat eventually ( as well as a 4ft tank and lots of other goodies for my babies lol)..I just want a heat mat that heats lol

Hmmm oil heater, will have to look into that lol

Yea I cant wait till they get here ! Tigers are awesome, cant wait till they get big too...its going to be fun :flrt: 

Do you have any pics of yours ? How long have you had them ?


----------



## DragonFish66

AchatinaAchatina said:


> Hey, thanx for replying...I'm sure the heatmat isnt strong enough you know, its not warm at all in the tank, I think it is 3 watts on a 40 cm tank..shall I get something stronger ? What do you recommend ? I will get a digital thermometer and thermostat eventually ( as well as a 4ft tank and lots of other goodies for my babies lol)..I just want a heat mat that heats lol
> 
> Hmmm oil heater, will have to look into that lol
> 
> Yea I cant wait till they get here ! Tigers are awesome, cant wait till they get big too...its going to be fun :flrt:
> 
> Do you have any pics of yours ? How long have you had them ?


I've had mine about a year if you look back through this thread you will see them from when i first got them through to more recent pics, i have to do a pic update there now about 5 inches or so,
They are one of the slowest growing snails taking about 2 years to reach full size but there deff worth the wait 
I wouldn't use any heat mat without a stat they may not seem warm but i have tested working ones without a stat within minutes reaching over 130f so could burn/cook the snails, apart from that if they go faulty they have been known to start fires, 
In 50l rubs which are approx 26'' x 18'' i use 12" square mats i think they are around 10 or 12 watts


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

DragonFish has hit the nail on the head with everything there. 

Only thing I would also mention - you say you'll get a digi thermometer soon... what are you measuring the temperatures with at the moment? the "reptile" branded analogue ones have been proven to be totally useless. They are so far out it's unbelievable most of the time. 

You say a 4 foot tank... I'm hoping you mean a fish tank type tank? Only a wooden viv (i know this one from first hand mishaps) will literally fall apart with the kind of humidity levels you'll be subjecting it too  

heat mats are odd things... they usually dont really feel all that warm, yet when you measure them they are incredibly hot. But as above, they are really only contact heaters, they wont improve the ambient/air temps of the tank all that well. You could as you mention try a larger mat - if you cover more of the tank with the heater then of course the temperature will increase. just be sure to really keep a close eye on it if you try that, and to measure the temperature of the mat directly  

ps. RUBs are the dogs b***s for snails, those komodo ones are awful. I used a couple for a while while I was breeding for hatchlings and growing on and all that shizzam and they just don't cut it. Dry out too fast (as you've found already) and don't hold heat at all :/


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

DragonFish66 said:


> I've had mine about a year if you look back through this thread you will see them from when i first got them through to more recent pics, i have to do a pic update there now about 5 inches or so,
> They are one of the slowest growing snails taking about 2 years to reach full size but there deff worth the wait
> I wouldn't use any heat mat without a stat they may not seem warm but i have tested working ones without a stat within minutes reaching over 130f so could burn/cook the snails, apart from that if they go faulty they have been known to start fires,
> In 50l rubs which are approx 26'' x 18'' i use 12" square mats i think they are around 10 or 12 watts


oh cool will definately have a read through the whole of this thread then, hopefully I'll learn a few more tricks of the trade along the way 

2 years, wow thats a long time ! but as you say, worth it ! 

Looks like I'm going to have to write out a little shopping list, although bit tight for money this week so not sure if I'll be able to get ALL of the stuff I need straight away...been told to try insulating the heatmat with polystyrene as its meant to double the power, do you recommended ? How much are these thermostats ? 

If I cant get this tank in the condition it needs to be in I'll get a rub....should they be allowed to sell these komodo tanks and accessories as GALS starter kits if there c**p ??! Tut tut...Oh well, wish me luck though, I'll try my best to get it right !


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> DragonFish has hit the nail on the head with everything there.
> 
> Only thing I would also mention - you say you'll get a digi thermometer soon... what are you measuring the temperatures with at the moment? the "reptile" branded analogue ones have been proven to be totally useless. They are so far out it's unbelievable most of the time.
> 
> You say a 4 foot tank... I'm hoping you mean a fish tank type tank? Only a wooden viv (i know this one from first hand mishaps) will literally fall apart with the kind of humidity levels you'll be subjecting it too
> 
> heat mats are odd things... they usually dont really feel all that warm, yet when you measure them they are incredibly hot. But as above, they are really only contact heaters, they wont improve the ambient/air temps of the tank all that well. You could as you mention try a larger mat - if you cover more of the tank with the heater then of course the temperature will increase. just be sure to really keep a close eye on it if you try that, and to measure the temperature of the mat directly
> 
> ps. RUBs are the dogs b***s for snails, those komodo ones are awful. I used a couple for a while while I was breeding for hatchlings and growing on and all that shizzam and they just don't cut it. Dry out too fast (as you've found already) and don't hold heat at all :/


Yea the thermometer is the round stick on one with the clock type hands Lol its what the tank came with so assumed it would be OK but after having a read on here I guess not :devil: 

well yes to be honest I was going to invest in a wooden viv at first as I see a 4ft viv for £90 on Amazon which was advertised through a GALS website !! but again after reading your first reply the other day I soon realised it would be a not so good idea, thank god I found this site eh otherwise I'd be doing everything wrong !!! Soooo now I'm looking around for fish tank instead (pricey) but as I said wont be able to afford that just yet but the Tigers are only babys at the moment so I have a while before they need that size tank...phew !! Lol

I'll let you guys know how it all goes...pray for me (and the snails) :lol2:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

Oh yes and when I can I'll get some picks up so you can ID them to make sure they are tigers and not fulica :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

AchatinaAchatina said:


> oh cool will definately have a read through the whole of this thread then, hopefully I'll learn a few more tricks of the trade along the way
> 
> 2 years, wow thats a long time ! but as you say, worth it !
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to write out a little shopping list, although bit tight for money this week so not sure if I'll be able to get ALL of the stuff I need straight away...been told to try insulating the heatmat with polystyrene as its meant to double the power, do you recommended ? How much are these thermostats ?
> 
> If I cant get this tank in the condition it needs to be in I'll get a rub....should they be allowed to sell these komodo tanks and accessories as GALS starter kits if there c**p ??! Tut tut...Oh well, wish me luck though, I'll try my best to get it right !


A mat stat is what i use any of the big names will do through have a good look around shops try to sell them for £30 to £40 but you can guarantee one place will be selling the same stat for just under £20 (brand new)
As for the komodo tanks these are mainly used for things like spiders, hatchling reptiles, crickets and other livefood they are a complete waste of time for snails, I have only tried them because i already had them (used for hatchling snakes) through now i do use them for livefood for the leos meal worms, roaches ect,
Rubs and plastic boxes may not be the nicest looking tanks but they are the easiest to maintain high humidity and heat in,
If you look on ebay you will find digi thermometers for around £2.50 to £3.50 delivered so well worth getting as said the dial ones are a waste of time and you will need to set your stat up by the digi thermometer as the stat dial never gives accurate readings either :2thumb:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

DragonFish66 said:


> A mat stat is what i use any of the big names will do through have a good look around shops try to sell them for £30 to £40 but you can guarantee one place will be selling the same stat for just under £20 (brand new)
> As for the komodo tanks these are mainly used for things like spiders, hatchling reptiles, crickets and other livefood they are a complete waste of time for snails, I have only tried them because i already had them (used for hatchling snakes) through now i do use them for livefood for the leos meal worms, roaches ect,
> Rubs and plastic boxes may not be the nicest looking tanks but they are the easiest to maintain high humidity and heat in,
> If you look on ebay you will find digi thermometers for around £2.50 to £3.50 delivered so well worth getting as said the dial ones are a waste of time and you will need to set your stat up by the digi thermometer as the stat dial never gives accurate readings either :2thumb:


OK, I'll order a mat stat soon, I have a digital thermometer hygrometer with probe coming in the post hopefully tomorrow and another small habistat heat matt I'ts only a 5 watt, the one I have at the moment is 3 watt, I'll try using them together but obviously if that ends up being too much I'll take the 3 watt one off and see how that goes...does that sound OK ?

Also I now have a RUB and to be honest I actually prefer it as can now look through the top of the tank giving a much better/easier view...my partner drilled in a few holes at the side for me too...

Tigers arrived yesterday  they are lovely, but sleepy and tiny Lol I hope the temp in the tank is ok for them but wont know for sure until my digi thermometer arrives...the smaller of the two definately moved in the night and I did see the bigger one move to bury itself before I went to sleep...I'm keeping my bedroom warm too by keeping electric heater on for a bit at a time, my heat mat arrives tomorrow so I dont mind using it until then.

They have cuttle fish, sweet potato, cucumber and lettuce at the moment I'll swap the cucumber and lettuce for some carrot if that has better nutrition ? Also I learnt from you and bought tropical fish flakes 

I bought two RUBS yesterday as I'll be ordering some sub adult albino reticulatas, hopefully end of this week beggining of next 

Pics will be up of the tigers soon, will have to get partner to do it on hisphone when he has the time  

Thank you for all your advice, really appreciate it :2thumb:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

Oh btw, my partner didnt drill holes in the side for me to look through lmao !!! it is for ventilation hahaha :blush:


----------



## DragonFish66

AchatinaAchatina said:


> OK, I'll order a mat stat soon, I have a digital thermometer hygrometer with probe coming in the post hopefully tomorrow and another small habistat heat matt I'ts only a 5 watt, the one I have at the moment is 3 watt, I'll try using them together but obviously if that ends up being too much I'll take the 3 watt one off and see how that goes...does that sound OK ?
> 
> Also I now have a RUB and to be honest I actually prefer it as can now look through the top of the tank giving a much better/easier view...my partner drilled in a few holes at the side for me too...
> 
> Tigers arrived yesterday  they are lovely, but sleepy and tiny Lol I hope the temp in the tank is ok for them but wont know for sure until my digi thermometer arrives...the smaller of the two definately moved in the night and I did see the bigger one move to bury itself before I went to sleep...I'm keeping my bedroom warm too by keeping electric heater on for a bit at a time, my heat mat arrives tomorrow so I dont mind using it until then.
> 
> They have cuttle fish, sweet potato, cucumber and lettuce at the moment I'll swap the cucumber and lettuce for some carrot if that has better nutrition ? Also I learnt from you and bought tropical fish flakes
> 
> I bought two RUBS yesterday as I'll be ordering some sub adult albino reticulatas, hopefully end of this week beggining of next
> 
> Pics will be up of the tigers soon, will have to get partner to do it on hisphone when he has the time
> 
> Thank you for all your advice, really appreciate it :2thumb:





AchatinaAchatina said:


> Oh btw, my partner didnt drill holes in the side for me to look through lmao !!! it is for ventilation hahaha :blush:


If you get any more tubs i would put the hole in with a soldering iron makes a much better job, and there's no rough edges and less chances of cracking the plastic 
I wouldn't put 2 different wattage mats on the thermostat as you won't get a stable temp 1 mat would be on all the time, 
The best thing to do is get a mat that you can use for your final size tub and just use enough of it to give half the tub heat, 
That way when they need a bigger tub you don't need to buy another mat :2thumb:
Rectics are great i have 4 adults :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

Forgot to mention when you buy more fish flakes don't get tropical ones any cold water flakes are best as tropical are to high in protein i think its around 20% protein is best for them here's were i get mine from in bulk it works out a lot cheaper : victory:

Pond Flake Food,1kg, garden pond koi food, goldfish | eBay

Through you can get them cheaper if you have a good look


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Mine wont touch fish flakes *sigh* 

If your feeling particularly handy you can modify a RUB to make them look a little nicer - cut a hole in the front side/top and add a perspex window. Even saw one once that had a set of sliding doors on it lol. 
Your right carrot is better nutritionally. Again its one I've never had much luck getting them eating, but if they'll take it then go for it. 
Really anything fair game, if they'll eat it. With a few exceptions of course. Theres a dangerous foods list on petsnails I think... I'll have a look for it lol.

EDIT: 

So... theres no list of dangerous foods as such. 
But I did come across a list of plants that wild fulica have been found on... 

http://www.petsnails.co.uk/documents/achatina-fulica-host-plants.html

Although thats a list of things the A. fulica have been found on, it gives a good idea as to whats safe 

Also, theres this: http://www.petsnails.co.uk/documents/snail-mix.html a home made snail food substitute that can be stores for yonks xD

And... this one has a rough guide as to the calcium content of various possible food. Not a comprehensive list at all, and of course there are other important minerals and things too, but it's a helpful reference if your ever unsure. I've made good use of it lol. 

http://www.petsnails.co.uk/documents/calcium-in-food.html


----------



## DragonFish66

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Mine wont touch fish flakes *sigh*
> 
> If your feeling particularly handy you can modify a RUB to make them look a little nicer - cut a hole in the front side/top and add a perspex window. Even saw one once that had a set of sliding doors on it lol.
> Your right carrot is better nutritionally. Again its one I've never had much luck getting them eating, but if they'll take it then go for it.
> Really anything fair game, if they'll eat it. With a few exceptions of course. Theres a dangerous foods list on petsnails I think... I'll have a look for it lol.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So... theres no list of dangerous foods as such.
> But I did come across a list of plants that wild fulica have been found on...
> 
> Host plants of Achatina fulica
> 
> Although thats a list of things the A. fulica have been found on, it gives a good idea as to whats safe
> 
> Also, theres this: Snail Mix a home made snail food substitute that can be stores for yonks xD
> 
> And... this one has a rough guide as to the calcium content of various possible food. Not a comprehensive list at all, and of course there are other important minerals and things too, but it's a helpful reference if your ever unsure. I've made good use of it lol.
> 
> Calcium in food


Just had a quick look saved it to desktop will have a good look later  all good info :2thumb:
Its strange all mine go nuts for fish flakes even dog dried food made into a very runny soup through when i feed i either put it on top of veg,
Or in a bowl for the adult ones without putting any other veg in they seem to go with the lot,
I've seen some nice rubs with reptiles in with the perspex on the front and they do look nice all kitted out with wood plants and hides :smile:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

DragonFish66 said:


> Forgot to mention when you buy more fish flakes don't get tropical ones any cold water flakes are best as tropical are to high in protein i think its around 20% protein is best for them here's were i get mine from in bulk it works out a lot cheaper : victory:
> 
> Pond Flake Food,1kg, garden pond koi food, goldfish | eBay
> 
> Through you can get them cheaper if you have a good look


Oh poop ! I was stood in the shop trying to remember which flakes to get I very nearly bought cold water flakes lol nevermind, I haven't opened them yet so I'll take them back and exchange monday...then I'll do what you do and order in bulk, spec when the snails are bigger...where do you order substrate and spangham moss (or however you spell it) from ? I've seen both sold on ebay from 'bugz2go' looks ok I think ??


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Mine wont touch fish flakes *sigh*
> 
> If your feeling particularly handy you can modify a RUB to make them look a little nicer - cut a hole in the front side/top and add a perspex window. Even saw one once that had a set of sliding doors on it lol.
> Your right carrot is better nutritionally. Again its one I've never had much luck getting them eating, but if they'll take it then go for it.
> Really anything fair game, if they'll eat it. With a few exceptions of course. Theres a dangerous foods list on petsnails I think... I'll have a look for it lol.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> So... theres no list of dangerous foods as such.
> But I did come across a list of plants that wild fulica have been found on...
> 
> Host plants of Achatina fulica
> 
> Although thats a list of things the A. fulica have been found on, it gives a good idea as to whats safe
> 
> Also, theres this: Snail Mix a home made snail food substitute that can be stores for yonks xD
> 
> And... this one has a rough guide as to the calcium content of various possible food. Not a comprehensive list at all, and of course there are other important minerals and things too, but it's a helpful reference if your ever unsure. I've made good use of it lol.
> 
> Calcium in food


Thanx for all the information ninja, I too shall have a read through 

Suprising how much there is to learn about these snails and annoying that you find tanks such as the komodo I wasted 35 quid on claiming its ALL you need !! Yea right, I've had to go out and by a new everything ! And no mention of a bloody thermostat (unless I missed that part) God dammit ! actually only orignal thing is the little water dish oh and substrate...but still you get my point lol 

Anyways, my babies are still sleeping and I want them to come out and play  Lol 

So, anyone else buying any new snails soon ? If so what kind ?


----------



## DragonFish66

AchatinaAchatina said:


> Thanx for all the information ninja, I too shall have a read through
> 
> Suprising how much there is to learn about these snails and annoying that you find tanks such as the komodo I wasted 35 quid on claiming its ALL you need !! Yea right, I've had to go out and by a new everything ! And no mention of a bloody thermostat (unless I missed that part) God dammit ! actually only orignal thing is the little water dish oh and substrate...but still you get my point lol
> 
> Anyways, my babies are still sleeping and I want them to come out and play  Lol
> 
> So, anyone else buying any new snails soon ? If so what kind ?


Its the same with reptiles so many starter kits are sold without stats and bad advice given its unreal, You would think shops would jump at the opportunity of selling them through quite a few just don't have a clue, to me its the most important piece of equipment you can get for a setup,
I'll be looking for some albino tigers in the summer then that's me no more snails :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

AchatinaAchatina said:


> Oh poop ! I was stood in the shop trying to remember which flakes to get I very nearly bought cold water flakes lol nevermind, I haven't opened them yet so I'll take them back and exchange monday...then I'll do what you do and order in bulk, spec when the snails are bigger...where do you order substrate and spangham moss (or however you spell it) from ? I've seen both sold on ebay from 'bugz2go' looks ok I think ??


I just use compost from b&q just make sure there's no additives in it,
The moss, i just go out and collect it locally its a lot cheaper :lol2:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Haha yeah, as DF said "starter" kits are the biggest con going as far as I can tell. Its a shame but cant really be helped. 



I get mine on eBay - im not keen on the topsoil substrate. It works fine and all, I just prefer coco fibre/coir. Its cleaner and doesn't go gross if it gets a bit soggy. I don't use any kind of moss - never saw the point really with snails... Mine do fine without. I've got some that I've mixed some orchid bark into that looks quite nice but I doubt the snails really care too much. 

Nah not getting any more anytime soon - got a couple of snakes that I want to sort adult housing out for first, and my Zanzibarica are all the snails I want at the moment  

Achatina are lazy sods xD 


________________________________ The above post is my opinion only. Therefore you either agree with it or be wrong.


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

DragonFish66 said:


> Its the same with reptiles so many starter kits are sold without stats and bad advice given its unreal, You would think shops would jump at the opportunity of selling them through quite a few just don't have a clue, to me its the most important piece of equipment you can get for a setup,
> I'll be looking for some albino tigers in the summer then that's me no more snails :2thumb:



Yea, I went into out local reptile shop they have shed loads of equipment but didnt see any stats :hmm:

Ooo albino tigers, very nice


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Haha yeah, as DF said "starter" kits are the biggest con going as far as I can tell. Its a shame but cant really be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> I get mine on eBay - im not keen on the topsoil substrate. It works fine and all, I just prefer coco fibre/coir. Its cleaner and doesn't go gross if it gets a bit soggy. I don't use any kind of moss - never saw the point really with snails... Mine do fine without. I've got some that I've mixed some orchid bark into that looks quite nice but I doubt the snails really care too much.
> 
> Nah not getting any more anytime soon - got a couple of snakes that I want to sort adult housing out for first, and my Zanzibarica are all the snails I want at the moment
> 
> Achatina are lazy sods xD
> 
> 
> ______________________________ The above post is my opinion only. Therefore you either agree with it or be wrong.


Certainly seems to be the case doesnt it, just wish I had known this beforehand lol  

I'll have to do a little google to see what your species of snail are like, as I've not heard of them.

Achatinas are lazy ? Bit like me then lol :blush:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

Hi there guys, I've uploaded a few pictures of the snails, they are on my profile in the album, would you mind having a look and ID'ing them for me please...the photos are not the best quality as I took them on my samsung tab and the camera isnt that great but I took quite a few so hopefully you may be able to see all you need to...thank you : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

AchatinaAchatina said:


> Hi there guys, I've uploaded a few pictures of the snails, they are on my profile in the album, would you mind having a look and ID'ing them for me please...the photos are not the best quality as I took them on my samsung tab and the camera isnt that great but I took quite a few so hopefully you may be able to see all you need to...thank you : victory:


The pics aren't that clear but i would say tigers of what i can see if you go to my facebook page and look in the albums link in sig through you already know it  i've pics of my tigers from young hatchlings right up to what they are now (saves trawling through this thread :lol2 but the shell color and look looks like tigers and the tail is raised triangle shape i had doubts when mine were growing in fact they lost there shell pattern at one point but from 4 inches on they seem to get the typical tiger color : victory:


----------



## AchatinaAchatina

Cheers  yea I think from what I've read and by the shell pattern that they are tigers and if you think they are then hopefully we cant both be wrong Lol, yea sorry about picture quality I'll try and get my partner to put clearer ones up soon :blush:

I'll have a nosey through your FB again hehe :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

I have a number of Albino Achatina Recticulate for sale,
All around 3cm mark as seen in the pics there about 4 weeks old
and growing rapid £1 each or 5 for £4 p+p is £5 1st class recorded or £7 Rmsd (recommended)
I will only post Monday to Thursday so they don't get stuck in the post over the weekend if anyones interested pm me


----------



## darwintheredfoot

Anyone got any opinions on nematodes in with my GALS? I'm trying to get a living soil setup. I've got a fair number of earthworms and woodlice. There are also lots of springtails, quite a few mites and quite a lot of nematodes. My snails (2 adults and a fair number of juveniles) seem to be thriving (they keep laying hundreds of eggs) but am slightly worried about the nematodes. Are they a problem or just part of the ecosystem? Thanks.

Mostly breeding for snacks for my redfoot tortoise (who loves snails). 

*Update*: Just found this, so it seems to not be too much of a problem?



> It has been reported that mites may live on the snails and these need to be
> removed. Sometimes various other pests such as springtails or nematode
> worms may infest the tank and, although not posing a direct threat to
> either snails or humans, they might spoil a good display. All such pests
> can be removed by completely cleaning out the tank and renewing the
> contents. The snails should be rinsed in warm water before returning them
> to the tank.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Hey, id be more concerned about mites than the nematodes, some mites can cause a problem for snails whereas ive never heard/seen issues with nematodes


----------



## teresaharris

I quite often find nematodes in with my snails and have never found them to be harmful


----------



## Red123

Now heres a question for you. 
I know you can polish the shells with sesame seed oil but can you use olive oil instead. I have only olive oil and was wondering if this would be ok or not?
Thank you.


----------



## DragonFish66

Red123 said:


> Now heres a question for you.
> I know you can polish the shells with sesame seed oil but can you use olive oil instead. I have only olive oil and was wondering if this would be ok or not?
> Thank you.


I put oil on the shells for a few weeks and it didn't help them in the slightest through it does make them shine i stopped using it i used coconut oil


----------



## DragonFish66

It would appear its egg season so a few pics of a few of what i have

This pic is Flammea and Numidica eggs :2thumb:










next up Flammea just and so hatching 2 weeks later :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

Next up a few days on and the Flammea are coming along nicely :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

Now a strange place to lay for the light flame and Apricots Flammea


----------



## Red123

Well I am fed up with these little flies that keep invading my home and I tracked them down to the snail tanks. The tanks are cleaned out regularly but those pesky flies just keep reappearing. So at the weekend I bought some capillary matting to try and get rid of the flies once and for all. My snails do not seem overly impressed with the matting at the moment but I am hoping over the next few days this will change and they will get use to it. Anyone else tried capillary matting?


----------



## DragonFish66

Red123 said:


> Well I am fed up with these little flies that keep invading my home and I tracked them down to the snail tanks. The tanks are cleaned out regularly but those pesky flies just keep reappearing. So at the weekend I bought some capillary matting to try and get rid of the flies once and for all. My snails do not seem overly impressed with the matting at the moment but I am hoping over the next few days this will change and they will get use to it. Anyone else tried capillary matting?


I haven't tried it through i do get plagued with them flys well i did till i changed over to coir now there's hardly any i think the food attracts them to the snail tubs that and certain compost :lol2:


----------



## ZuluAmel

Your thoughts and opions please...

I have had my snails for a year now, when I got them I noticed little white mites/ bugs on them.
They still have them today, but snails are in good heallth

Many thanks


----------



## teresaharris

Not the best picture but do they look like these? They are springtails and are totally harmless, lots of people use them as tank cleaners, they help keep your tank free of nasty mites and left over food


----------



## ZuluAmel

Yes that's them.. so they're good for tank? 

Thankyou for your input
Very helpful


----------



## teresaharris

Yes very good I have them in all of my tanks  happy to help


----------



## madamv

Hi everyone, Im new! :2thumb:

Just purchased 3 GALS for my 11yr old and they have settled in well. I used to have an iguana and a GAL in the 90's so have a little bit of previous.

Anyhoo, just wanted to pop by and say thanks for the posts on this thread, theyve helped no end when sorting out our setup. 

Ill post a pic in a mo, via Tapatalk its easier as Im not totally PC literate


----------



## madamv

Meet Bob, Dot and Gary


----------



## JenAlba

*newbie full of q's about achatina reticulata *

Hello  So I'm about to adopt my very first GALS. I've been offered anachatina reticulata and am very attracted to them! I'm aware they grow pretty large and want to make sure that I am going to be able to properly accommodate them in years to come. 
Firstly I should ask - I'm tempted to just have the one, as the chance of fertilised eggs is lower (although still possible, I know!) but I keep reading differing opinions as to whether or not the snails are sociable and happier if kept with a pal. So that's question one - opinions on keeping solitary snails, yay or nay? 
Following on from that; if the snail is happy to be solitary, what size of tank do I need? I mean to buy a tank that (s)he can grow into....don't mean to start off small and have to upgrade every year. So, what's the minimum size required - I plan to go bigger than minimum but need a starting point!
On the other hand, if I can be persuaded that two really is better than one - again I ask, what's the minimum size of tank I need to invest in? (Again - will go above the minimum, minimum anything sucks!)
Hope you don't mind all the questions. I have no desire to keep snails in an environment that is inadequate for their well being, so I need to be realistic from the very start. If I'm going to do it, I need to do it right. And if I can't do it right (lack of space, whatever), I won't do it at all. 
Thanks in advance for any and all advice!
Jen x


----------



## JenAlba

when i ask about the tank size, i mean what kind of size of tank is required for say, a 7 to 8" achatina reticulata? do they grow MUCH huger than that if kept as pets?? or do the only grow HUUUUUUUUGE when they have a massive wall sized glass tanks that you see in aquariums and the like? thanks again!!:blush::blush:


----------



## DragonFish66

JenAlba said:


> when i ask about the tank size, i mean what kind of size of tank is required for say, a 7 to 8" achatina reticulata? do they grow MUCH huger than that if kept as pets?? or do the only grow HUUUUUUUUGE when they have a massive wall sized glass tanks that you see in aquariums and the like? thanks again!!:blush::blush:


Snails are social creatures and do better with at least 2 or more  i kept a group of 4 in a 50 litre rub they did breed regular as adults about every 4 weeks you must check every other day for eggs under the substrate and if you don't want them freeze the eggs for a day then you can either crush them and feed back to the snails as this is one of the best foods you can give them with been high in protein and calcium or feed them to fish or some reptiles eats them that is if you don't bin them, I would start checking for eggs when they reach about 5 inches, The average size for retics is 6 inches with very odd ones may reach 7 inch shell size but this is quite rare


----------



## DragonFish66

I also start my hatchling snails in smaller plastic tubs and upgrade them as needed retics will take around 12 months to reach adult size,


----------



## JenAlba

Thanks very much for your prompt replies guys  Having now done more research and having asked LOADS of questions on a GALS fb page, I've decided to go for Archachatina (Marginatas, couple of different colours), rather than the more prolific Anachatinas. I believe they lay fewer eggs and they are much, much larger and easier to find. Thing is, I'm one of those pesky vegan people, and although I reckon I could handle freezing the eggs, despatching of hatched young is beyond me. I realise there is of course still a chance I end up with babies but hopefully they will be few enough in number that I will be able to find homes for them (with a lot of help from other snaily people!).
I've also been persuaded (to about 99.99%) that I do need to get two, rather than one poor solitary soul! So now all I need to do is start spending lots of money on thermometers and heat pads and humidity gauges etc  None of the snails are ready for their new homes yet, so I've plenty time to get everything in order. As far as I recall, the tank I have that is currently in my mother's attic is about 70L or thereabouts. That should be OK for two adults do you think? Cheers again - must say, all you snaily people are very friendly and willing to help :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

JenAlba said:


> Thanks very much for your prompt replies guys  Having now done more research and having asked LOADS of questions on a GALS fb page, I've decided to go for Archachatina (Marginatas, couple of different colours), rather than the more prolific Anachatinas. I believe they lay fewer eggs and they are much, much larger and easier to find. Thing is, I'm one of those pesky vegan people, and although I reckon I could handle freezing the eggs, despatching of hatched young is beyond me. I realise there is of course still a chance I end up with babies but hopefully they will be few enough in number that I will be able to find homes for them (with a lot of help from other snaily people!).
> I've also been persuaded (to about 99.99%) that I do need to get two, rather than one poor solitary soul! So now all I need to do is start spending lots of money on thermometers and heat pads and humidity gauges etc  None of the snails are ready for their new homes yet, so I've plenty time to get everything in order. As far as I recall, the tank I have that is currently in my mother's attic is about 70L or thereabouts. That should be OK for two adults do you think? Cheers again - must say, all you snaily people are very friendly and willing to help :2thumb:


You will find all margie species need more humidity and a warmer temp than most of the more common snails, 70l will be fine for two or even 4 of the larger margie species, The larger of the margies been Ovums which can reach 7 or 8 inches through more often remaim at around 6 inches or just over, One thing you missed out on mentioning is its essential to use a thermostat with any heat source to control the temps, just thought i'd mention it even if you already know someone else might not that reads the thread : victory: I'll prob see you on the Fb groups as i'm ***** in a few of them, Haven't reconized your name through if like me its different to the one i use on here :lol2: Through my Fb page is the same name as this one


----------



## GlitterBug

Hello guys, I've recently gotten myself two beautiful Tiger snails after years of having snails. Just wondering if anyone has any Immac Two tones? I've been looking for years, they were always my fave snail to keep. I regret selling mine.


----------



## DragonFish66

GlitterBug said:


> Hello guys, I've recently gotten myself two beautiful Tiger snails after years of having snails. Just wondering if anyone has any Immac Two tones? I've been looking for years, they were always my fave snail to keep. I regret selling mine.


There is a few about if you go on the facebook groups like snailworld and snails for sale you will find some sellers there : victory: I'll add you to the groups when i see you have asked to join :2thumb:


----------



## GlitterBug

DragonFish66 said:


> There is a few about if you go on the facebook groups like snailworld and snails for sale you will find some sellers there : victory: I'll add you to the groups when i see you have asked to join :2thumb:



Thanks, so many groups are coming up so I'll just join them all and hopefully get the right one


----------



## DragonFish66

GlitterBug said:


> Thanks, so many groups are coming up so I'll just join them all and hopefully get the right one


You can't really go wrong as most of the people that know there stuff are in most of the groups anyway :lol2:


----------

